# Portage Lake In Waterloo Recreation Area



## deanintemp

We found a gem of a campground within 40-minutes form home and thought we would share it with our friends. The campground is called Big Portage Lake and is part of the Waterloo Recreation Area in South East, Michigan. This park includes a great swimming beach, great campsites, extremely friendly and helpful staff, great bathroom facilities, hiking and biking trails, and a great recreational lake for boating and fishing enthusiasts. We will definitely be spending more time at our new found playground.

Our Campsite:









Our Campfire:









Portage Lake in the Morning:









The Result of Water Skiing:









Swimming off the boat:


----------



## Fanatical1

I use to live in S. Michigan on Magician Lake. Where exactly is this located? It looks nice and
we still go back to the area to visit friends so it would be good to know a nice campground in the area.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## 5 KENDALL'S CAMPING

We have been going to Waterloo for several years (few years with pop-up and now with Outback). We usually stay at the Sugarloaf Lake campground but were surprised this year at check-in that the beach was closed due to e-coli. They allowed us to switch to Portage lake and we thought that campground and lake were very nice also. We actually saw another Outback pulling in to set up as we were leaving trying to beat the storms coming in. They had just sounded the Tornado sirens and that was all it took, 20 minutes later we on the road and home 40 minutes after that. We sometimes try to make a fall trip but it is getting harder to squeeze in now that the kids are getting older and they have sports every weekend.

Dean


----------



## Sayonara

Great campground. We are 30 minutes from there but used to live down the road. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## deanintemp

Fanatical1 said:


> I use to live in S. Michigan on Magician Lake. Where exactly is this located? It looks nice and
> we still go back to the area to visit friends so it would be good to know a nice campground in the area.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


If you go into Google maps and search for "11200 Seymour Road, Grass Lake, MI" it will get you close. This campground just East of Jackson, MI.


----------

